# NICOP and FIA protector - Pakistan



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Hi,
Can anyone from Pakistan confirm if they got a NICOP from NADRA and / or a protector from FIA. Someone told me those are mandatory for people moving abroad.


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Bump!!!


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

karamatali said:


> Bump!!!


Not mandatory rather discretionary!!I haven't heard of FIA protector but Overseas Pakistanis Foundation kind of Insurance/protector.....for UAE visa......NICOP as per my experience is no-more than piece of plastic card in your wallet....you take it along everywhere but don't know the purpose of it all..... and nobody asked for it....anyway you'd have to be on safer side and go for NICOP only....


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks. Could you explain what the protector u mentioned for uae is used for?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

It is a kind of general insurance for employees/Pakistanis working abroad and this insurance process is administered by OPF.

Thanks.


----------



## karamatali (Dec 10, 2011)

Thanks bro


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

what if some one have NICOP but it mention some other country than australia ??


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

NiCop is nothing more than a piece of Plastic thats it


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> NiCop is nothing more than a piece of Plastic thats it


Yes well said....I wonder what if it might be required by Pakistani Consulate in Australia for passport renewal and other misc verification services currently or in future.... have to confirm that aspect of its utility.....because in UAE Pakistani consulate demands NICOP to renew passport but in case of unavailability valid CNIC is also acceptable.

Thanks


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes well said....I wonder what if it might be required by Pakistani Consulate in Australia for passport renewal and other misc verification services currently or in future.... have to confirm that aspect of its utility.....because in UAE Pakistani consulate demands NICOP to renew passport but in case of unavailability valid CNIC is also acceptable.
> 
> Thanks


Same procedure is being followed here in Kuwait as well


----------



## djmalik (Mar 17, 2012)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Yes well said....I wonder what if it might be required by Pakistani Consulate in Australia for passport renewal and other misc verification services currently or in future.... have to confirm that aspect of its utility.....because in UAE Pakistani consulate demands NICOP to renew passport but in case of unavailability valid CNIC is also acceptable.
> 
> Thanks


Same procedure is being followed here in Kuwait as well


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Hi guys sorry to bump into someone else's thread like this but I have the same problem.

I am told that FIA protector is mandatory and they won't let you through the airport if you don't have one. I have a 175 immigration visa. I called the FIA office in Model Town Lahore, they say it is must if you want to leave the country. And it costs 6500 rupees as well. Which I think is pure extortion. Why would I want to pay this much money for something I wont need/dont want/wont use?


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

saaron said:


> Hi guys sorry to bump into someone else's thread like this but I have the same problem.
> 
> I am told that FIA protector is mandatory and they won't let you through the airport if you don't have one. I have a 175 immigration visa. I called the FIA office in Model Town Lahore, they say it is must if you want to leave the country. And it costs 6500 rupees as well. Which I think is pure extortion. Why would I want to pay this much money for something I wont need/dont want/wont use?


Who told you this?I don't think this is mandatory?I have asked a friend of mine who has recently left for Australia from Pakistan,no sooner did he reply I'll let you know.

Thanks.


----------



## saaron (Oct 7, 2010)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> Who told you this?I don't think this is mandatory?I have asked a friend of mine who has recently left for Australia from Pakistan,no sooner did he reply I'll let you know.
> 
> Thanks.


I called the FIA office in model town. The guy said that all work visa holders must get a protector. I told him that I have a 175 visa which is not work permit but immigration. He advised me to visit the office with my passport. So tomorrow I will go to FIA office with my passport and personally sort this out. Will post my finding here but in the mean time if anyone who has recently went to Australia from Pakistan on a 175 visa can please tell us if this is the case or not, I will be really grateful.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

saaron said:


> I called the FIA office in model town. The guy said that all work visa holders must get a protector. I told him that I have a 175 visa which is not work permit but immigration. He advised me to visit the office with my passport. So tomorrow I will go to FIA office with my passport and personally sort this out. Will post my finding here but in the mean time if anyone who has recently went to Australia from Pakistan on a 175 visa can please tell us if this is the case or not, I will be really grateful.


I don't think my friend did make this protector sort of thing,even then I've dropped a message for him to respond.

If you're to visit FIA then its your own choice and benefit will accrue to all.

Thanks.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

I think this protector is must and for this protector you need NICOP. 
I know a person, who was not allowed to leave from airport because of this. 

Better get this ... than being sorry later on.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I don't think my friend did make this protector sort of thing,even then I've dropped a message for him to respond.
> 
> If you're to visit FIA then its your own choice and benefit will accrue to all.
> 
> Thanks.


I have received the response from my friend who left on 08March2012 he confirmed that he didn't make NICOP and that protector either.It wasn't even asked for by FIA.

Thanks.


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

Hassan_Warraich said:


> I have received the response from my friend who left on 08March2012 he confirmed that he didn't make NICOP and that protector either.It wasn't even asked for by FIA.
> 
> Thanks.


you never know with FIA. i would not like to take a chance.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

rackspace said:


> you never know with FIA. i would not like to take a chance.


Decision is all yours...and best luck with all that lies ahead...


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Guys, i reached Sydney on 30 march on a 175 visa and neither the protector or NICOP were asked for at the airport.

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asadmasad said:


> Guys, i reached Sydney on 30 march on a 175 visa and neither the protector or NICOP were asked for at the airport.
> 
> Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


Nice to hear that....which was the airport of departure?


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Karachi

Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asadmasad said:


> Karachi
> 
> Sent from my Garmin-Asus A10 using Expat Forum


A close fried of mine of whom I've mentioned above left from Lahore and he wasn't either asked for the same.I don't know who is propagating this FIA protector sort of extortion and of which enforcement is rather haphazard.It reminds me of a toll plaza somewhere at a country side in rural suburbs where if one were a gentlemen or don't mess with... he'd pay or forced to pay and if one were messy a typical local style or know the beneficiaries of this cash collection he wouldn't pay ....

Thanks..


----------



## immiseeker (Oct 25, 2011)

Left from pakistani on Feb 18 2012 ... LHE-SYD
nothing was asked no protector or what so ever no NICOP


----------



## shahz (Aug 14, 2010)

Protector is needed if your moving to GCC countries like UAE,Qatar and saudiarabia. NICOP Pakistan embassy will ask you about it when you want to renew your passport they want you to have NICOP first then they will renew your machine readable passport


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

shahz said:


> Protector is needed if your moving to GCC countries like UAE,Qatar and saudiarabia. NICOP Pakistan embassy will ask you about it when you want to renew your passport they want you to have NICOP first then they will renew your machine readable passport


This could be right. Because I am in saudi arabia, and protector is must.


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

immiseeker said:


> Left from pakistani on Feb 18 2012 ... LHE-SYD
> nothing was asked no protector or what so ever no NICOP


Nice to know that....hows everything brother?

Best luck with settling!


----------



## rackspace (Dec 13, 2009)

immiseeker said:


> Left from pakistani on Feb 18 2012 ... LHE-SYD
> nothing was asked no protector or what so ever no NICOP


also, if you can, share information about how and where to find accommodation.


----------



## asif1142 (Mar 20, 2012)

I recently moved to Australia and was on 475 visa. Since it was a work visa therefore i was asked at by FIA at airport to have the Protector. They really insisted to have the protector. I was lucky to get onboard. So i advise to alteast get the protector stamped in your passport.

Cheers


----------



## Hassan_Warraich (Jun 24, 2011)

asif1142 said:


> I recently moved to Australia and was on 475 visa. Since it was a work visa therefore i was asked at by FIA at airport to have the Protector. They really insisted to have the protector. I was lucky to get onboard. So i advise to alteast get the protector stamped in your passport.
> 
> Cheers


I believe they required the same b'coz you're moving on work visa.

Thanks


----------

